# Draycott Cross Colliery 1/10



## RiF (Jan 12, 2011)

*Draycott Cross Colliery*

Visited with RJ & Shadow

History can be found Here


Looking deep into the tunnel, about half way down






Compresser/pump of some sort...?





16 & 18 tubs, narrow gauge track in deep mud





28 tubs











No road + 2 drill bits





Sand pilled to the roof and an earth mover





Looking back towards the sand mound. metal hoops, many of which are now badly distorted.





Pulley on the cable haulage system





blocked adit





Behind blocked off adits





Looking down to the flooded adit


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2011)

I like 

But as a caver - it's my kinda thingy


----------



## krela (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for contributing, but as part of the forum rules please do not use exact dates in your thread titles or anywhere else for that matter. You only incriminate yourself should something happen to the building on the day you're there.


----------

